# La gran dimisión: ya van 38 millones de puestos de trabajo abandonados en usalandia



## cacho_perro (16 Ene 2022)

Los flojos useños millenials que no quieren currar y tal en el paraíso capitalista, que trabajen los panchitos espaldas mojadas 



'La gran dimisión' no da tregua: millones de americanos abandonan empleos que creen "tóxicos"


----------



## weyler (16 Ene 2022)

¿y de que vive esa gente?


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (16 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



De lo mismo que viven millones de curas político funcioratales : de imprimir dinero de coña.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Ene 2022)

Yo lo llamaría EL GRAN DESPERTAR.
Se está dando un salto evolutivo a nivel espiritual muy grande en los últimos años a nivel mundial.


----------



## mr nobody (16 Ene 2022)

Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.


----------



## maxkuiper (16 Ene 2022)

Yo hablaria de no ponerse la inyeccion letal


----------



## zeromus44 (16 Ene 2022)

Quizás sea por cosas como esta:



PD: Fingid sorpresa, los rojos a favor de las multinacionales. No se podía de saber.


----------



## Ludovicus (16 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?











Biden anuncia un plan de ayudas de 1,9 billones de dólares para combatir la crisis


El presidente electo de EE UU promete cheques de 1.400 dólares para apuntalar la economía de las familias y los trabajadores




www.google.com


----------



## snoopi (16 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Cuando se sube artificialmente trabajos de poco valor como empujar carros o reponer botes o levantar la banderita en la carretera, tiene ese efecto.

La gente no se mata, hace trabajos que no requieren esfuerzo alguno, se llevan 1200 y que reme otro o directamente paguitas

La mentalidad es, si hay dinero para que negros moros charos y funcis vivan gratis, pues yo tambien.

Esto se sostendra mientras se permita llevar la deuda al infinito. Tampoco la van a pagar ellos.


----------



## samaruc (16 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Me da que de servicios de muy bajo valor añadido (por mucho que se contraten a través de una app molona que te lleven una pizza a casa no tiene el mismo valor que fabricar un coche)

_Este tipo de economía se compone de una *fuerza laboral basada en proyectos únicos o tareas* en las que, explica el experto, "un profesional es contratado por medio de una plataforma tecnológica para trabajar bajo demanda". Se calcula que desde hace un par de años cerca del 40% de los trabajadores estadounidenses ya son contratistas independientes. _


----------



## Dmtry (16 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría EL GRAN DESPERTAR.
> Se está dando un salto evolutivo a nivel espiritual muy grande en los últimos años a nivel mundial.



Si si, no cabe duda que vamos a mejor...


----------



## Esparto (16 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Que hayan abandonado su puesto de trabajo no significa que se hayan hecho burbumoris, sino que, por ejemplo, han cambiado de empresa.


----------



## samaruc (16 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Si si, no cabe duda que vamos a mejor...


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 Ene 2022)

No sólo van a cobrar pagas los de siempre...


----------



## usuario baneado (16 Ene 2022)

Bernanke y su helicoptero paguitero.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Si si, no cabe duda que vamos a mejor...



Me has hecho reír, cabronazo.
Entiendo lo que quieres decir y llevas razón en parte, pero si lo piensas bien, verás que se da una situación paradójica. Al mismo tiempo que cientos de miles de borregos se inoculan varias dosis de algo llamado vacuna, otras muchas almas están despertando.


----------



## Dmtry (16 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Me has hecho reír, cabronazo.
> Entiendo lo que quieres decir y llevas razón en parte, pero si lo piensas bien, verás que se da una situación paradójica. Al mismo tiempo que cientos de miles de borregos se inoculan varias dosis de algo llamado vacuna, otras muchas almas están despertando.



Joder, es que envidio el optimismo que tenéis, yo perdí la esperanza hace mucho, supongo que será la edad.
Ojalá que esa percepción que tienes se cumpla y la semilla vaya germinando.


----------



## DoctorLadrillo (16 Ene 2022)

No tiene nada que ver con las vacunas, aunque sí hay casos en que por supuesto afecta.

Tiene más que ver que con un trabajo normal y corriente no ganas suficiente para sobrevivir, y te sale más a cuenta cobrar paguita y no tener ni que desplazarte.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Joder, es que envidio el optimismo que tenéis, yo perdí la esperanza hace mucho, supongo que será la edad.
> Ojalá que esa percepción que tienes se cumpla y la semilla vaya germinando.



No soy de los más optimistas, pero se observan varios fenómenos:

1. La gente ha dejado de creer en los políticos y en las grandes corporaciones.
2. La gente desconfía de las autoridades incluidas las sanitarias o como dicen por aquí, de las charitarias.
3. La gente está comenzando a desertar del remo, se está dando cuenta de que la carrera de la rata no conduce a ningún sitio. La gente está volviendo a la ESENCIA, está volviendo a reconectar con su verdadera naturaleza.


----------



## DonManuel (16 Ene 2022)

Paguitas (de desempleo, por hijos), pausa en los créditos de estudios, prohibición de deshaucios… medidas y consecuencias socialistas de toda la vida.

Edito para añadir que durante un tiempo durante la pandemia (con Trump) se dieron ayudas a todo el que tuviera una renta inferior a un máximo. Eran hasta $600 SEMANALES, si mal no recuerdo,* independientemente de si tenían trabajo o no*. De esto pasaron de puntillas tanto los republicanos (por ser una medida progre) como los demócratas (porque la implantaros los republicanos). A esto súmale los subsidios de desempleo, ayudas por hijos, programas de ayuda estatales, moratorias en deshaucios y devolución de créditos, programas de sanidad estatal admitiendo a todo el mundo, niños haciendo clase en casa... mucha gente pasa de currar. Los que pudieron se piraron (y se están pirando) a estados más baratos y a vivir de las pagas. Eso por no hablar del crecimiento de la población de vagabundos en estados como California, que reciben alojamiento, atención sanitaria, comidas, jeringuillas, y la vista gorda de las autoridades con crímenes menores (robos, compra/venta de drogas).

EL HOSTIÓN CUANDO ACABE LA PANDEMIA Y SE CORTE EL GRIFO VA A SER BESTIAL.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Ene 2022)

DoctorLadrillo dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con las vacunas, aunque sí hay casos de que por supuesto afecta.
> 
> Tiene más que ver qué con un trabajo normal y corriente no ganas suficiente para sobrevivir, y te sale más a cuenta cobrar paguita y no tener ni que desplazarte.



Lo que yo veo que hace mucha gente es lo siguiente. ¿Que tiene que trabajar 10 horas al día en una empresa Paco cualquiera de una gran ciudad perdiendo horas y dinero en transporte y gastándose una pasta en alquileres? 
Pues opta por otras opciones:

1. Algunos se están volviendo a núcleos rurales donde consiguen el mismo trabajo Paco con el mismo salario pero los alquileres están tirados o incluso regalados si la familia tenía un chabolo en el pueblo.
2. Otros optan por actividades a tiempo parcial que les permitan pagar sus gastos aunque tengan que vivir en casa de sus padres o incluso pisos compartidos.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## frangelico (16 Ene 2022)

Seguramente son los de salarios bajos de esta tabla, casi 80M, prácticamente media fuerza laboral, gana menos de $30k brutos.

En USA hay muchos trabajos muy bien pagados pero también una cantidad enorme a $8-15 la hora, que en una jornada salvaje anual de 2000h (en Europa se trabaja unas 1700 y en el sector público europeo incluso menos), son de 15 a 30k$ por año, que es muy poco allí.

Gracias a las ayudas federales, que son gigantes comparadas con las mierdas que han dado en Europa, muchos se han permitido un año libre, otros quizá han reducido horas o se han quitado de alguno de múltiples empleos de bajo salario. Muchos volverán pero el fenómeno es interesante.

Y quizá obligue a que en USA lleven el salario mínimo más arriba, allí es anómalo ppr lo bajo, en Europa los SMi son el 50% del promedio y eso wn USA deberían ser algo más de $30k por una jornada estándar de 8h.


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



Vete a saber si no es conscientemente provocado desde arriba.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (16 Ene 2022)

Joder qué pesados con estos hilos. 

Lo he dicho cada vez que se abre uno, y lo repito: en usa Trump tenía un paro precovid del 3% y con salarios crecientes. Si alguien tiene unos ahorros o un remanente puede permitirse una temporadita fuera de galeras porque sabe que cuando necesite o le apetezca volver va a encontrar sitio en un segundo.

Aquí eso no es posible, la mayoría de la gente que abandonase su puesto de trabajo (teniendo ahorros para una temporada) sabe que cuando quisiese volver a remar las pasaría putas para encontrar galera, y seguramente con peores condiciones y salarios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder qué pesados con estos hilos.
> 
> Lo he dicho cada vez que se abre uno, y lo repito: en usa Trump tenía un paro precovid del 3% y con salarios crecientes. Si alguien tiene unos ahorros o un remanente puede permitirse una temporadita fuera de galeras porque sabe que cuando necesite o le apetezca volver va a encontrar sitio en un segundo.
> 
> Aquí eso no es posible, la mayoría de la gente que abandonase su puesto de trabajo (teniendo ahorros para una temporada) sabe que cuando quisiese volver a remar las pasaría putas para encontrar galera, y seguramente con peores condiciones y salarios.



Bueno han muerto bastantes viejos en usa por el Covid así que han habido bastantes herencias..
Otros que trabajaban de jubilaron 
Y otras encontraron onlyfans


----------



## Menchi (16 Ene 2022)

La obligación de toda persona honrada y trabajadora es la de dejar de trabajar y que trabaje los que se están llevando el dinero caliente del Gobierno sin trabajarlo.

Mujeres, inmigrantes, LGTB... todos esos que se lo llevan bien rico por salir a la calle a hacer el mamarracho o por tener cuatro o cinco hijos sin pensar en cómo darles un buen futuro. Pues que toda esa gente se lo gane como la gente a la que se le quita el dinero que todos los meses para que ellos vivan de puta madre.


----------



## mstrogoff (16 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Existe un aparato que esta en innumerables hogares,-no en el mio desde hace años-, se llama tv. Su función principal es, aparentando entretener el vació vital, en verdad es:convencer a la gente de sus infinitas carencias, de la cantidad de cosas que les faltan y que necesitan comprar o experimentar. Para ello emplean cantidades ingentes de ingenio y publicidad,,,consiguiendo - (o eso creían) - que la masa caiga en el consumo compulsivo de tonterias que no necesitan, que nunca darán uso verdadero,,,o de viajes mimeticos independientemente de los km que recorran o del punto geográfico en el que se encuentren.

Superada esa anomalía,,algunos van encontrando que no necesitan para nada esas mierdas, esas cuentas de colores por las que condena el tiempo de su vida, y deciden que con mucho menos, incluso con lo ya adquirido pueden vivir con mayusculas.

Para correr, el descalcismo es el futuro. La calefacción??,,,,método Win hoff,,,,Comer??,,,,legumbres con verduras y algo de carne, poca,,,,,y ayunos intermintentes. Viajes??,,,,bicicleta, vivac, patita,,,y de vez en cuando el premio de un medio de locomoción de locos. Vivienda??,,,pues no hay españa despoblada si no necesitas ir y volver todos los días del presidio.

¿De que vives tu??. Estar adaptado a una sociedad enferma no puede ser sintoma de salud.


----------



## Wamba (16 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 908555
> 
> Seguramente son los de salarios bajos de esta tabla, casi 80M, prácticamente media fuerza laboral, gana menos de $30k brutos.
> 
> ...



Fuent de la tabla? Es para un TFG


----------



## PORRON (16 Ene 2022)

Como se dice: no se podía saber. En inglés?


----------



## frangelico (16 Ene 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Fuent de la tabla? Es para un TFG





Net compensation defined



Pincha en "go" tras elegir el año y lo tienes. Y ,como ves 3n la definición, "net compensation " es el salario bruto más ciertas aportaciones al plan de pensiones. No es lo que aquí llamamos neto.


----------



## drstrangelove (16 Ene 2022)

Ayudas por la Covid (casi una RBU encubierta) para tocarse los huevos una temporada
Herencias por muerte (casual o intencionada) de biegos.
Criptocoins, titktok y onlyfans, eldorado de muchos.
Mercado laboral a tope de subempleos-chatarra, te recolocas fácil a poco que sepas usar una sartén o una paleta.

No hay más que decir.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ene 2022)

Aparte de que la gente pasa porque NO COMPENSA, tambien pasa porque hoy dia se tiene MENOS NECESIDAD

Ergo tranquilitos, que el amo ya hara lo posible porque TENGAIS NECESIDAD para que os tengais que volver a esclavizar

Y como sois subnormales, seguireis poniendo en el poder a los del ñarigon, en lugar de a los del mostacho


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Yo soy la prueba viviente, en UK, y consiste en bajar expectativas. No tratar de "triunfar", ni siquiera de tener una vida "normal" con familia y dos coches: ya sabemos que eso es prácticamente imposible remando. Ya hemos hablado de esto hasta la saciedad, cansa mucho.

Si es prácticamente imposible conseguir eso con la carrera loca de la rata, ¿porque no bajar expectativas y vivir con lo justo, y que le den por culo a todo? Lo más importante que tienes en la vida es el tiempo y la salud, y lo estábamos perdiendo detrás de una promesa de cuento de familia americana de los 50 que jamás ya volverá. Ya no es necesaria, ya no hay peligro rojo y no nos la quieren dar, han optado por Elysium.

La zanahoria ha caido al suelo, nenes. Ya nadie la sostiene, ya nadie la sigue.

(En cuanto a cómo vivimos: os sorprendería la cantidad de cosas innecesarias que tenemos, y lo barato que es vivir si logras acceder a techo gratis, como todos los casapapis saben. Y hay mucho techo construido.)


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Casi todos abandonan el puesto actual por otro, pero si se cuenta todo pues no hay clickbait.


----------



## Tzadik (17 Ene 2022)

La jornada laboral de 40h de lunes a viernes con horario es ESCLAVITUD.

En el futuro próximo NADIE va a querer contratos indefinidos ni tener que vivir pendientes de un reloj y un horario hasta la eternidad. 



El autoempleo, hacer trabajos cuando te apetezca, los chanchullos y dinero B mandan. En unas generaciones se verá como una auténtica salvajada el tener un horario impuesto de por vida cómo han vivido desde los boomers remeros hasta los millenials alegrandose de tener contratos indefinidos y fichando cada mañana como buenos esclavos


----------



## frangelico (17 Ene 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Casi todos abandonan el puesto actual por otro, pero si se cuenta todo pues no hay clickbait.



Es cierto que la mayoria se cambia porque es imposible que haya 38M de americanos que puedan vivir sin trabajar . Pero hay unos 11M vacantes y es el máximo histórico.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Ene 2022)

La gente, gracias al confinamiento, se ha dado cuenta de que no merece la pena ser un esclavo en un trabajo de mierda con un salario de mierda y se busca la vida por otros medios o trabaja lo mínimo, saliéndose de la carrera de la rata.

Después de la era hiperconsumista, puede venir la era austera, en donde la gente consume lo necesario para vivir y no necesita el último modelo de aifón. Podría ser una gran oportunidad.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Ene 2022)

Cuanto más se esté parado más costará volver a trabajar, más periodo en blanco habrá en el currículum, más se apesebrará la gente a cambio de paguitas y subsidios que un día se acabarán.

El parado se arriesga a que otro coja su silla, y luego vendrán los lloros porque "no hay trabajo", o " X me quita el trabajo".


----------



## SaRmY (17 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Como se dice: no se podía saber. En inglés?



It was not possible to know.


----------



## TomásPlatz (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


>



Nos estan preparando para la que se viene mediante estas peliculas.


----------



## TomásPlatz (17 Ene 2022)

de todos modos son 300 millones de habitantes, 38 millones no es na


----------



## F.Alonso21 (17 Ene 2022)

Alli pueden hacerlo porque no tienen Africa debajo ni las PAGUITAS DE MIERDA que les dan a los de fuera... ademas de fronteras muy blindadas y sectores protegidos.

Aqui estamos JODIDOS, pero algo se intenta. (casapapismo o vivir en pueblos).



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría EL GRAN DESPERTAR.
> Se está dando un salto evolutivo a nivel espiritual muy grande en los últimos años a nivel mundial.



+1 y En China tambien esta causando furor entre gente joven.



mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



+1000000000000000000

Y tumbarles la dictadura follavcunas y covidiana, que me jodes para seguir malviviendo?

Malvivire o sobrevivire bajo mis costumbres , JODEROS!

QUE CONSUMASUPUTAMADREQUEREMESUPUTAMADRE



snoopi dijo:


> Cuando se sube artificialmente trabajos de poco valor como empujar carros o reponer botes o levantar la banderita en la carretera, tiene ese efecto.
> 
> La gente no se mata, hace trabajos que no requieren esfuerzo alguno, se llevan 1200 y que reme otro o directamente paguitas
> 
> ...



La devaluacion del dinero y de los empleos de media cualificacion o medio alta han traido esto vaya, ademas de la destruccion de OCCIDENTE.

Comprar muchas mierdas de China de usar y tirar, la deuda, deuda publica, eso solo conducia al FRACASO.



DoctorLadrillo dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con las vacunas, aunque sí hay casos en que por supuesto afecta.
> 
> Tiene más que ver que con un trabajo normal y corriente no ganas suficiente para sobrevivir, y te sale más a cuenta cobrar paguita y no tener ni que desplazarte.



Din DIn DIn!



Skywalker22 dijo:


> No soy de los más optimistas, pero se observan varios fenómenos:
> 
> 1. La gente ha dejado de creer en los políticos y en las grandes corporaciones.
> 2. La gente desconfía de las autoridades incluidas las sanitarias o como dicen por aquí, de las charitarias.
> 3. La gente está comenzando a desertar del remo, se está dando cuenta de que la carrera de la rata no conduce a ningún sitio. La gente está volviendo a la ESENCIA, está volviendo a reconectar con su verdadera naturaleza.



+10000000000000



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo que yo veo que hace mucha gente es lo siguiente. ¿Que tiene que trabajar 10 horas al día en una empresa Paco cualquiera de una gran ciudad perdiendo horas y dinero en transporte y gastándose una pasta en alquileres?
> Pues opta por otras opciones:
> 
> 1. Algunos se están volviendo a núcleos rurales donde consiguen el mismo trabajo Paco con el mismo salario pero los alquileres están tirados o incluso regalados si la familia tenía un chabolo en el pueblo.
> 2. Otros optan por actividades a tiempo parcial que les permitan pagar sus gastos aunque tengan que vivir en casa de sus padres o incluso pisos compartidos.



Esto si se puede hacer algo en España, parcialmente, pero es que no sobran empleos y las condiciones...



mazuste dijo:


>



Y las madres cuidando de sus hijos COMO TODA LA VIDA SE HIZO.

Total para comprar subebordillos de mierda o multiplicar la vivienda x2 o joder empleos... tal cual les han VENDIDO pero no SABEN.



frangelico dijo:


> Seguramente son los de salarios bajos de esta tabla, casi 80M, prácticamente media fuerza laboral, gana menos de $30k brutos.
> 
> En USA hay muchos trabajos muy bien pagados pero también una cantidad enorme a $8-15 la hora, que en una jornada salvaje anual de 2000h (en Europa se trabaja unas 1700 y en el sector público europeo incluso menos), son de 15 a 30k$ por año, que es muy poco allí.
> 
> ...



En Europa lo que nos sobran son impuestos, politicos traidores y chiringuitos publicos de mierda, deberiamos salir con antorchas palos y piedras a poner orden.

Es vergonzoso que se gane menos de 30k en Europa para gente con FP, titulaciones , oficios etc ES VERGONZOSO!



Tzadik dijo:


> La jornada laboral de 40h de lunes a viernes con horario es ESCLAVITUD.
> 
> En el futuro próximo NADIE va a querer contratos indefinidos ni tener que vivir pendientes de un reloj y un horario hasta la eternidad.
> 
> ...



Si se hace bien todavia...

Pero por desgracia vas a minijobs, a ser autonomo y a hacer pocas horas o que te dejen sin vida y necesites currar en 3-5 sitios diferentes.

Creeme se gana menos... en España necesitas curro de funci o tranquilo con horario continuo de base monetaria para poder sumar estos o no compras ni de coña vivienda.



Gothaus dijo:


> La gente, gracias al confinamiento, se ha dado cuenta de que no merece la pena ser un esclavo en un trabajo de mierda con un salario de mierda y se busca la vida por otros medios o trabaja lo mínimo, saliéndose de la carrera de la rata.
> 
> Después de la era hiperconsumista, puede venir la era austera, en donde la gente consume lo necesario para vivir y no necesita el último modelo de aifón. Podría ser una gran oportunidad.



Eso ya se vio en la pasada crisis, donde cojones siendo mileurista te decia la peña que te independizaras o pillaras piso antes de los 30, era BRUTAL.

Y los que no hiperconsumimos y encima nos estan jodiendo salarialmente? ahora con crisis e inflacion? sin olvidar nazismoscovidianos? No se donde estamos la verdad.

El problema que no se puede estar siempre de casapapi, o modo lonchafina extrema quitandote de comprar x cosas, de salir, de viajar o de tener familia o novia.

Y mira que hago deporte y cosas que hago en mi curro son de privilegiados, pero es que no llego ni a 1000 putos euros al mes joder...., pagas extra no existen y si me voy de vacaciones no cobro pasta.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (17 Ene 2022)

Es un clickbait de manual. Si se lee la noticia pone que simplemente EEUU está viviendo una movilidad laboral fuera de lo habitual. La gente no está dejando el trabajo, simplemente está buscando otro o cambiando. Eso es todo.


----------



## ArmiArma (17 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



Es exactamente al revés


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Ene 2022)

Socialismo = ruina. 

Lo de siempre, en todos los países sucede lo mismo.


----------



## ArmiArma (17 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuanto más se esté parado más costará volver a trabajar, más periodo en blanco habrá en el currículum, más se apesebrará la gente a cambio de paguitas y subsidios que un día se acabarán.
> 
> El parado se arriesga a que otro coja su silla, y luego vendrán los lloros porque "no hay trabajo", o " X me quita el trabajo".



Te equivocas. Se acabará antes el 'trabajo' tal y como ahora lo entiendes que los subsidios, solo que no se considerarán subsidios si no una paga universal al 'autoempleado' que poco a poco cada uno ya vamos siendo por vía de la gran industria tecnológica. Será complementado con un reparto laboral de esenciales y personal cualificado o de alto valor añadido. 
Llegará sin que te des cuenta, como ha ocurrido hasta ahora donde los ciudadanos cada día gestionan y tramitan muchas más cosas desde sus dispositivos particulares donde antes había un trabajador.
Ocurrirá, sin traumas, sin caos, no sabemos si para 2030 antes o después, igual que se irá rebajando el poder y la estructura de los endeudados estados. Porque esa, y no otra es la GRAN VICTORIA DEL NUEVO CAPITALISMO








Por qué los ricos de Davos se interesan por la renta básica universal


El foro discute por segundo año consecutivo sobre la necesidad de implantar una renta básica universal




www.eldiario.es


----------



## televicioso (17 Ene 2022)

El problema es que desde hace tiempo, las rentas del trabajo cada vez tienen menos peso en la economía global.


> https://www.caixabankresearch.com/es/economia-y-mercados/mercado-laboral-y-demografia/caen-rentas-del-trabajo-y-aumenta-desigualdad



Por tanto, la gente no es tonta, se está dando cuenta que remar exige un esfuerzo ímprobo para que otros negocien con ese esfuerzo y vivan arrascándose la barriga y diciendo que los remeros son unos vagos mientras marcan "boga de ariete".
El trabajo está muy devaluado y encima a las nuevas generaciones solo les llegan estimulos de youtubers o tiktockers que ganan una pasta grabando vídeos haciendo el gilipollas y promocionando productos.
O se empieza a pagar como se debe a la gente que realmente trabaja o la economía colapsará.


----------



## secuestrado (17 Ene 2022)

A tener en cuenta, en USA el % de paro es de poco mas de un 3%.


----------



## R_Madrid (17 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Que hayan abandonado su puesto de trabajo no significa que se hayan hecho burbumoris, sino que, por ejemplo, han cambiado de empresa.



O tiran de ahorros para la jubilacion mientras pasa esta locura


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Es un clickbait de manual. Si se lee la noticia pone que simplemente EEUU está viviendo una movilidad laboral fuera de lo habitual. La gente no está dejando el trabajo, simplemente está buscando otro o cambiando. Eso es todo.



Van a la economía colaborativa esa de repartir comida en bicicleta, alquilar habitaciones para vacaciones y fin de semana y compartir coche en trayectos interurbanos.


----------



## frangelico (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Van a la economía colaborativa esa de repartir comida en bicicleta, alquilar habitaciones para vacaciones y fin de semana y compartir coche en trayectos interurbanos.



La miseria dickensiana vestida de gala y "tecnobrillo", un futuro curioso


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Ene 2022)

La idea socialista de regalar dinero a los lacayos que les votan mientras que fríen a impuestos a los que se oponen a ellos siempre acaba en guerra.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Te equivocas. Se acabará antes el 'trabajo' tal y como ahora lo entiendes que los subsidios, solo que no se considerarán subsidios si no una paga universal al 'autoempleado' que poco a poco cada uno ya vamos siendo por vía de la gran industria tecnológica. Será complementado con un reparto laboral de esenciales y personal cualificado o de alto valor añadido.
> Llegará sin que te des cuenta, como ha ocurrido hasta ahora donde los ciudadanos cada día gestionan y tramitan muchas más cosas desde sus dispositivos particulares donde antes había un trabajador.
> Ocurrirá, sin traumas, sin caos, no sabemos si para 2030 antes o después, igual que se irá rebajando el poder y la estructura de los endeudados estados. Porque esa, y no otra es la GRAN VICTORIA DEL NUEVO CAPITALISMO
> 
> ...



Perfecto, renta básica de dos duros y que el estado de lleve duro y medio de impuestos. Tú te quedas con una mierda al mes para decorar cuco tu puente


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo soy la prueba viviente, en UK, y consiste en bajar expectativas. No tratar de "triunfar", ni siquiera de tener una vida "normal" con familia y dos coches: ya sabemos que eso es prácticamente imposible remando. Ya hemos hablado de esto hasta la saciedad, cansa mucho.
> 
> Si es prácticamente imposible conseguir eso con la carrera loca de la rata, ¿porque no bajar expectativas y vivir con lo justo, y que le den por culo a todo? Lo más importante que tienes en la vida es el tiempo y la salud, y lo estábamos perdiendo detrás de una promesa de cuento de familia americana de los 50 que jamás ya volverá. Ya no es necesaria, ya no hay peligro rojo y no nos la quieren dar, han optado por Elysium.
> 
> ...



A un blanco no le van a una vivienda gratis en la vida.
Esto es un plan para que la gente más dócil se reproduzca la gente más sumisa.
Y a los q no lo sean les comprará.
Se ha hecho desde la prehistoria.
Salen artículos que la pobreza se hereda es mentira ....aquí en España gracias a Dios nadie se muere de hambre...lo q no se tiene es dinero para vacaciones móvil Netflix etc.
Entonces esa gente es como los negros de usa o gitanos como viven bien con ayudas educan a sus hijos en ese estilo de vida.
De vez en cuando sale algún hijo que no quiere vivir ese estilo de vida no quiere vivir de la mendicidad.
Y os doy un consejo...no os fieis de los q van dando pena por ahí...en un 70 por ciento lo q dicen es mentira 
Ya os conté que en una etapa de mi vida a mi familia nos dieron cheque de comida pues muchos de los q conocimos en reuniones 20 años más tarde siguen en la misma pobreza no han movido el culo...muchos eran pobres pq querían y quieren.


----------



## BogadeAriete (17 Ene 2022)

Los signos inequívocos de la caída del imperio Useño. Hail Hydra. Hail China


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



Ya te digo, ojalá llegue a España y de una puta vez suban los salarios estratosféricamente que es lo que debe de ocurrir en el sector putapénico privado.


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A un blanco no le van a una vivienda gratis en la vida.
> Esto es un plan para que la gente más dócil se reproduzca la gente más sumisa.
> Y a los q no lo sean les comprará.
> Se ha hecho desde la prehistoria.
> ...




La mayoria de los blancos europeos tienen una casa en la que meterse: casapapis, o medio pagada, o la casa del pueblo, o alquilan habitaciones.

El fenómeno okupa es también un fenómeno jeta, e inmigrante.

En USA lo mismo: hay mucho indigente porque con problemas mentales los dejan a su suerte. Pero casas donde meterse hay más que suficientes. Y alquilan hasta sus jardines, etc.... 

Es montárselo aparte de un salario. Que al final sale carísimo. No me extrañaria nada que en España se trabaje en neto absoluto por 600 euros al mes, teniendo en cuenta todos los gastos asociados a ir a trabajar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Ene 2022)

¿Y los otros 200 millones de trabajadores, los que reman todos los putos días, que piensan?


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (17 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 908555
> 
> Seguramente son los de salarios bajos de esta tabla, casi 80M, prácticamente media fuerza laboral, gana menos de $30k brutos.
> 
> ...



Interesante. Aunque chirría el dato de 200k a 250k. Tiene que ver con niveles impositivos??

Edito: pasa de rangos de 5000 a rangos de 50000. Perdón por el retraso


----------



## frangelico (17 Ene 2022)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> Interesante. Aunque chirría el dato de 200k a 250k. Tiene que ver con niveles impositivos??
> 
> Edito: pasa de rangos de 5000 a rangos de 50000. Perdón por el retraso



Es porque el tramo pasa a ser de $5k a $50k.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Ene 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Quizás sea por cosas como esta:
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Fingid sorpresa, los rojos a favor de las multinacionales. No se podía de saber.



Irene Montero o Pedro Sánchez tienen el mismo discurso que el CEO de BlackRock, Netflix, Boston Consulting Group etc


----------



## HaCHa (17 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



De no ser gilipollas.
Han descubierto Fiverr, UpWork, TaskRabbit y Kalido; y ahora se levantan como el doble por hacer la mitad y currar cuando, cómo y en lo que les sale del nabo.

Cuando eso llegue aquí algunos vais a flipar con la de tejido empresarial que está de sobra por inviable.

Poco después empezarán los fastfoods a desplegar robots cocineros y las empresas de reparto a armar enjambres de drones, de taquilleros y de robots repartidores y se acabarán los curritos de mensaca o de fritangas del MurderKing. En diez años no va a reconocer este país nisupu. La mitad de la población vivirá de la RBU y el resto vivirá bien, la mayoría teletrabajando.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder qué pesados con estos hilos.
> 
> Lo he dicho cada vez que se abre uno, y lo repito: en usa Trump tenía un paro precovid del 3% y con salarios crecientes. Si alguien tiene unos ahorros o un remanente puede permitirse una temporadita fuera de galeras porque sabe que cuando necesite o le apetezca volver va a encontrar sitio en un segundo.
> 
> Aquí eso no es posible, la mayoría de la gente que abandonase su puesto de trabajo (teniendo ahorros para una temporada) sabe que cuando quisiese volver a remar las pasaría putas para encontrar galera, y seguramente con peores condiciones y salarios.



Pero en España la gente, sobre todo la joven, está optando por trabajos de poco valor añadido, incluso en el caso de gente con alta formación porque a veces los puestos de responsabilidad no valen la pena porque exigen muchas horas, mucho stress y mucha dedicación a cambio de salarios que no compensan.


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La mayoria de los blancos europeos tienen una casa en la que meterse: casapapis, o medio pagada, o la casa del pueblo, o alquilan habitaciones.
> 
> El fenómeno okupa es también un fenómeno jeta, e inmigrante.
> 
> ...



Otro que se cree que los blancos son ricos pues no 
Conozco a gente q no tiene casa y son blancos y españoles.


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero en España la gente, sobre todo la joven, está optando por trabajos de poco valor añadido, incluso en el caso de gente con alta formación porque a veces los puestos de responsabilidad no valen la pena porque exigen muchas horas, mucho stress y mucha dedicación a cambio de salarios que no compensan.



La gente está optando por calidad de vida pq aquí un profesional a no ser q seas funci o enchufado o sea un profesional muy bueno no compensa remar.
Hay profesiones donde la diferencia es de 200 euros al mes
Si los puedes conseguir de otro modo pasa de que te exploten.
Esa gente cualificada puede buscarse la vida en su tiempo libre etc.
Ahora mismo hay sitios donde un cajero gana lo mismo que muchos empleados de cárnicas etc 
Con lo cual no compensa por eso tienen que tirar de gente desesperada y como ya no los tienen aquí los traen de fuera


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



La mayoria de los "dimisionarios" son gente _racializada _o de _colectivos vulnerables_. Basicamente prefieren rascarse los huevos con 700 a 1200 pavos en paguitas del Estado que matarse currar por mas o menos eso mismo.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (17 Ene 2022)

Los democrats piensan que pueden comprar las elecciones ofreciendo paguitas indefinidamente.

El ostión va a ser de campeonato.


----------



## f700b (17 Ene 2022)

Se han dado cuenta que esto cada vez va a peor y no van a tener libertad de hacer lo que quieran, con lo cual ya no quedan ganas de acumular para los hijos.


----------



## Oligofrenico (17 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



Que te lo has creído tonto. Ésto es un paso importante hacia la renta básica 

Exactamente lo contrario a lo que dices

No seas tonto!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ene 2022)

Esta noticia encuadra también con la pérdida de alumnos hunibersitarios.

Mi opinión es que la impresión imparable de moneda y el marxismo cultural han roto por completo los ascensores sociales de toda la vida, que siempre han sido la preparación académica de calidad y el trabajo duro.

Sin los ascensores sociales que servían para acceder a un mejor nivel de vida y a mejores mujeres, los remeros sueltan los remos y pierden las guerras, que son las dos consecuencias que hemos visto en 2021.


----------



## Mark_ (17 Ene 2022)

Salarios de mierda, precios por las nubes, paguitas a los seres de luz, y ahora encima una inflación de más del 10%. A lo que hay que sumar la distopía social que vivimos con las leyes ideológicas y la nueva "moral" en la que los blancos somos tratados como escoria. 

¿Que pollas esperaban que iba a pasar? 

Ojalá esto vaya a más y el sistema pete por completo.


----------



## Yamato (17 Ene 2022)

No sera gente que encuentra otro trabajo con mejores condiciones y manda a tomar por saco a su empleador de siempre, vamos es lo que veo que encaja mejor, porque dejar de currar y dedicarse a ver la vida pasar no lo veo ni aquí ni en USA.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



Cada hilo con su nacionalpagafantas

Sera que el sistema no busca el hundimiento del sector privado


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La miseria dickensiana vestida de gala y "tecnobrillo", un futuro curioso



Eso siempre lo ha dicho Becerra: que es todo pobreza encubierta, pero que ya no están de moda las revoluciones.


Vamos a un estilo de vida que en Asia, Japón mismo, ya conocen. Delinquiremos para que nos cuiden en la cárcel a pesar de haber trabajado toda la vida. Y los jóvenes viendo el panorama no trabajarán y se buscarán la vida por otros lados.

Hasta en China debido a esa competyividad se está dando el fenómeno: lying flat, tumbarse y a tomar por saco.


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Ya te digo, ojalá llegue a España y de una puta vez suban los salarios estratosféricamente que es lo que debe de ocurrir en el sector putapénico privado.



El empresario español quema la empresa antes de hacer eso.


----------



## Tons of Fear (17 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Vete a saber si no es conscientemente provocado desde arriba.



Lo es.


----------



## Tons of Fear (17 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cada hilo con su nacionalpagafantas
> 
> Sera que el sistema no busca el hundimiento del sector privado



Aunque ese sea el destino ,en este caso no es por eso precisamente. Quieren cambiar las personas que están trabajando. Es decir expulsar blancos y contratar no blancos .Las quiebras profundas ayudan mucho y la estafa obvia de la vacunacion tambien porque filtran no sumisos. Ten cuenta que ahora las compañías operan bajo ESG y en estas circunstancias usaran muchos creditos.

PD: Encontréla fuente la cita que una vez me pediste de mi firma:

_*-*Los pocos que entiendan el sistema estarán tan interesados en sus beneficios o dependerán tanto de sus favores que no habrá oposición de esa clase, mientras que por otro lado, el gran cuerpo de gente, mentalmente incapaz de comprender la tremenda ventaja que el capital obtiene del sistema, soportará sus cargas sin quejarse, y tal vez sin sospechar siquiera que el sistema es contrario a sus intereses*.*_*--*The Rothschild brothers of London writing to associates in New York, 1863* Fuente: *->*NATIONAL ECONOMY AND THE BANKING SYSTEM OF THE UNITED STATES* -Robert L. Owen 1939 Pagina 105 del PDF


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad es una gran noticia, es darle al nwo donde mas les duele, sin esclavos pagados con confeti el castillo de naipes se derrumba.



Para nada
En el artículo, no s bien porqué, nombran la Agenda 2030
Recuerda, no tendrás nada, y serás feliz
Sino trabajas, no ingresas, sino ingresas, no tienes para consumir
A pesar que algunos de estos, son casa papis. 
Los papis no son eternos


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (17 Ene 2022)

Paguitas y eso. Pero no durará mucho


----------



## murcielago (17 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> De no ser gilipollas.
> Han descubierto Fiverr, UpWork, TaskRabbit y Kalido; y ahora se levantan como el doble por hacer la mitad y currar cuando, cómo y en lo que les sale del nabo.
> 
> Cuando eso llegue aquí algunos vais a flipar con la de tejido empresarial que está de sobra por inviable.
> ...





Para ese futuro automatizado y robotizado que dibujas haría falta energía (casi) infinita y a buen precio. Y aunque presuntamente tenemos sol y viento, más las centrales nucleares de última generación, no serían suficientes, si no somos capaces de descubrir nuevas tecnologías disruptivas que revolucionen el mundo de las baterías. Está por ver en los próximos años si vamos a poder mantener el mismo nivel de producción de petróleo y hasta donde llegarán las reservas de gas. En cualquier caso, aquí la gran mayoría no quiere preocuparse de verdad por el futuro, ni en términos colectivos ni tampoco ya individuales,... sólo queremos una paguita fácil de conseguir para poder "vivir al día". Y esto, aunque se pueda llegar a comprender dentro del contexto actual, especialmente a título individual y sobre todo si eres un jovenzuelo,... a largo plazo, va a ser un desastre.


----------



## EGO (17 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Pues de otro trabajos.

Lo que no te dicen los anti USA con estas noticias esque "la gran renuncia" no es dejar de trabajar,sino simplemente dedicarte a lo que te gusta aunque ganes mucho menos.


----------



## Apretrujillos (17 Ene 2022)

Otro lila que ha entendido que The Great Resignation es dejar el trabajo y quedarte en casita comiendo Doritos.

Más bien, es irte a un trabajo donde te pagan más o te gusta más…

Claro, para eso tiene que existir un mercado laboral, algo que en Hezpain no se ha visto ni se espera…


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

Deberiais unificar los hilos porque caeis en los mismos errores. Vale ya de tanto ego y buscad los dos o tres hilos en los que hablamos largo y tendido sobre ello. 

Vivir de un salario es estúpido y peligrosísimo, como demostró el Covid. Las empresas se portaron como hijas de puta y muchos dijeron que a la mierda, ya se buscarian la vida fuera de ellas.

Como alguno aqui dijo en esos hilos: tu ex, que te dió puerta sin contemplaciones cuando más la necesitabas, viene ahora que te necesita pidiéndote que vuelvas. El corte de mangas está siendo antológico.


----------



## circonita (17 Ene 2022)

Chorradas, lo que están haciendo es preparar el terreno para la robotización de la mano de obra, con la excusa de "Como la gente no quiere trabajar, nos vemos obligados a sustituirlos por robots, que emiten menos CO2, hacen el trabajo que nadie quiere hacer, libera a la mujer del machismo y nosencuantos"

Es como el cuento de que no hay camioneros. Claro que no hay camioneros, porque les pagan un puta mierda por estar 20 días al mes metidos en la cabina de un camión recorriéndose media Europa y siendo ellos los que se pagan los gastos.


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Chorradas, lo que están haciendo es preparar el terreno para la robotización de la mano de obra, con la excusa de "Como la gente no quiere trabajar, nos vemos obligados a sustituirlos por robots, que emiten menos CO2, hacen el trabajo que nadie quiere hacer, libera a la mujer del machismo y nosencuantos"
> 
> Es como el cuento de que no hay camioneros. Claro que no hay camioneros, porque les pagan un puta mierda por estar 20 días al mes metidos en la cabina de un camión recorriéndose media Europa y siendo ellos los que se pagan los gastos.




Se trata de no darte un salario porque con él podrias consumir RECURSOS que no hay.

No le deis más vueltas, va todo por ahí.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Deberiais unificar los hilos porque caeis en los mismos errores. Vale ya de tanto ego y buscad los dos o tres hilos en los que hablamos largo y tendido sobre ello.
> 
> Vivir de un salario es estúpido y peligrosísimo, como demostró el Covid. Las empresas se portaron como hijas de puta y muchos dijeron que a la mierda, ya se buscarian la vida fuera de ellas.
> 
> Como alguno aqui dijo en esos hilos: tu ex, que te dió puerta sin contemplaciones cuando más la necesitabas, viene ahora que te necesita pidiéndote que vuelvas. El corte de mangas está siendo antológico.



Fíjate... Que puede que lleves razón y los tiros vayan por ahí...


----------



## circonita (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Se trata de no darte un salario porque con él podrias consumir RECURSOS que no hay.
> 
> No le deis más vueltas, va todo por ahí.



Recursos hay todos los que quieras.


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Fíjate... Que puede que lleves razón y los tiros vayan por ahí...




Es que lo he sufrido y visto en todo mi alrededor. Ya lo conté en esos hilos.

Unas putadas descomunales en hosteleria, nos gastaron. Y ahora pretenden que trabajemos por dos por una subida como mucho del 10% del salario, o ni eso. El ambiente está crispado. 

Yo ya me sali, que les den por culo.


----------



## romeoalfa (17 Ene 2022)

En España, tenemos toda una generación de ninis porreros que van por ese camino


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Recursos hay todos los que quieras.




No quiero discutir chorradas, lo siento. Todo el mundo no puede llevar el nivel de vida que llevamos en Europa, punto.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Ene 2022)

Yamato dijo:


> No sera gente que encuentra otro trabajo con mejores condiciones y manda a tomar por saco a su empleador de siempre, vamos es lo que veo que encaja mejor, porque dejar de currar y dedicarse a ver la vida pasar no lo veo ni aquí ni en USA.



Es que es exactamente eso,pero algún becario y burbunoris no se porque se montan pelis de despertar y vivir una vida de jubiletas paseando por el campo con el perro y cultivando un huerto mientras les dan una paga.
Los medios manipulan como el bulo del apagón planetario ahora les ha dodo con lo de millones abandonando su trabajo....no se que andan tramando.


----------



## circonita (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No quiero discutir chorradas, lo siento. Todo el mundo no puede llevar el nivel de vida que llevamos en Europa, punto.



En Europa se vivía bastante mejor en los 80s que en la actualidad. Mira la natalidad que había, mira lo que costaba la vivienda en comparación a los sueldos, el nivel de endeudamientos de los países y las familias, la estabilidad y la tasa de paro y ya me contarás.

Vamos de culo, pero no es por falta de recursos, es porque la URSS petó o la petaron en 1992 y a partir de ahí, los poderes fácticos que son los que gobiernan en occidente, decidieron que se acabó hacer el paripé y que la gente tenía que volver al siglo XIX y paso a paso lo van consiguiendo y si pueden sustituirnos por robots, pues lo harán en cuanto puedan y de hecho ya lo están haciendo.

Así que no discutas de chorradas, que haces muy bien.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ahora encima una inflación de más del 10%.



Es curioso que os tireis de los pelos ahora por una inflacion del 10% y que callarais como putas por la inflacion del 60% del 2002


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

circonita dijo:


> En Europa se vivía bastante mejor en los 80s que en la actualidad. Mira la natalidad que había, mira lo que costaba la vivienda en comparación a los sueldos, el nivel de endeudamientos de los países y las familias, la estabilidad y la tasa de paro y ya me contarás.
> 
> Vamos de culo, pero no es por falta de recursos, es porque la URSS petó o la petaron en 1992 y a partir de ahí, los poderes fácticos que son los que gobiernan en occidente, decidieron que se acabó hacer el paripé y que la gente tenía que volver al siglo XIX y paso a paso lo van consiguiendo y si pueden sustituirnos por robots, pues lo harán en cuanto puedan y de hecho ya lo están haciendo.
> 
> Así que no discutas de chorradas, que haces muy bien.




¿Has estado en coma las últimas dos décadas? ¿Qué edad tienes?

La URSS me dice.... Mejor fíjate en China e India, melón.


----------



## Mark_ (17 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es curioso que os tireis de los pelos ahora por una inflacion del 10% y que callarais como putas por la inflacion del 60% del 2002



Hombre, con 10 años que tenía en 2002 no tenía ni puta idea de nada. Eso sí, tonto no era, con las 100 pesetas de paga que me daban mis padres para las chuches me di perfectamente cuenta que con la conversión al euro me daba para comprar la mitad de lo que compraba.

El euro ha sido la mayor estafa económica en lo que va de siglo, pero también ha sido la salvación para que España en 2008 no acabara como Argentina en 2001.

Sin el euro y con los políticos que tenemos España ahora mismo estaría al nivel de Venezuela.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> El euro ha sido la mayor estafa económica en lo que va de siglo



el euro no tiene ninguna culpa de nada. quienes hicieron la estafa fueron los agentes economicos que se pasaron por el forro de los cojones la tasa de cambio de 1=166 y impusieron la de 1=100, reduciendo el poder adquisitivo de los españoles a menos de la mitad de una sola tacada en 6 meses


----------



## Oligofrenico (17 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es curioso que os tireis de los pelos ahora por una inflacion del 10% y que callarais como putas por la inflacion del 60% del 2002



Es que entonces no existía el foro


----------



## Mark_ (17 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> el euro no tiene ninguna culpa de nada. quienes hicieron la estafa fueron los agentes economicos que se pasaron por el forro de los cojones la tasa de cambio de 1=166 y impusieron la de 1=100, reduciendo el poder adquisitivo de los españoles a menos de la mitad de una sola tacada en 6 meses



Que los "agentes" económicos de España son una banda de caciques ladrones de mierda es de sobra conocido, pero la entrada del euro nos supuso una pérdida de competitividad a nosotros y a los países del sur.

La "solución" en España desde entonces ha sido la devaluación de salarios hasta niveles casi tercermundistas en relación con los precios.

Por contra, si no llegamos a estar en el euro en 2008 España habría acabado como Argentina en 2001 y ahora estaríamos al nivel de Venezuela.

España está mejor con el euro que sin él. Italia en cambio estaría mucho mejor con la lira que con el euro porque ellos sí que mantienen todavia un importante tejido industrial en el norte y tienen bastantes marcas potentes y de renombre.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Que los "agentes" económicos de España son una banda de caciques ladrones de mierda es de sobra conocido, pero la entrada del euro nos supuso una pérdida de competitividad a nosotros y a los países del sur.
> 
> La "solución" en España desde entonces ha sido la devaluación de salarios hasta niveles casi tercermundistas en relación con los precios.
> 
> ...



Es delirante hasta que extremo os tienen el coco sorbido con las putas FARSAS de politicas neoliberales ladronas de mierda

Quienes quieren monedas devaluadas, son los tipicos caciques quintomundistas de mierda, cuyo interes radica en que quieren tener una mano de obra esclava para poder vender rapidito 4 putas baratijas a coste cero en el primer mundo y forrarse a base de pelotazos en el menor tiempo posible. Y encima os convencen a los subnormales de que eso es lo bueno para vosotros

Si el primer mundo produce y tiene monedas fuertes y sueldos buenos, TU lo que tienes que hacer es aspirar a eso mismo en tu pais


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Has estado en coma las últimas dos décadas? ¿Qué edad tienes?
> 
> La URSS me dice.... Mejor fíjate en China e India, melón.



No va a parar hasta que no estemos como la india o África.
Por eso importan esa mano de obra.
Dentro de 100 años a Europa no la va reconocer nadie.
Miedo me da el futuro de los niños españoles.
No hay más que ver lo q te cuentan algunos venezolanos.
Su madre nació entre algodones su padre era rico...fue a los mejores colegios de Venezuela Colombia Argentina.
Y ahora sin un duro


----------



## Mark_ (17 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es delirante hasta que extremo os tienen el coco sorbido con las putas FARSAS de politicas neoliberales ladronas de mierda
> 
> Quienes quieren monedas devaluadas, son los tipicos caciques quintomundistas de mierda, cuyo interes radica en que quieren tener una mano de obra esclava para poder vender rapidito 4 putas baratijas a coste cero en el primer mundo y forrarse a base de pelotazos en el menor tiempo posible. Y encima os convencen a los subnormales de que eso es lo bueno para vosotros
> 
> Si el primer mundo produce y tiene monedas fuertes y sueldos buenos, TU lo que tienes que hacer es aspirar a eso mismo en tu pais



No se trata de querer o no querer, se trata de que la moneda ha de adaptarse a las necesidades económicas y las características productivas del país, y no al revés, que es lo que se hizo.

La España de los 60 y 70 con la peseta era la 8º potencia industrial del mundo y se consiguió el mayor índice de clase media de nuestra historia, desde entonces hemos ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos tanto con la peseta pero especialmente desde la entrada del euro.

Otro ejemplo es Corea del Sur, que tiene una moneda muchísimo menos fuerte que el euro y el dólar y es una potencia industrial y tecnológica de primer orden con unos estándares en calidad de vida muy altos, superiores a los nuestros.

Tener una moneda "fuerte" no es sinónimo de éxito económico. El éxito económico llega con la especialización, el desarrollo y la innovación tecnológica e industrial.

España es un país de camareros (con todos mis respetos), un país de servicios. Si no fuera por los políticos que tenemos a los que no se les puede dejar ni una hucha con monedas sin que lo roben o lo gasten en gilipolleces varias, nos iría bastante mejor con la peseta que con el euro.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> No se trata de querer o no querer, se trata de que la moneda ha de adaptarse a las necesidades económicas y las características productivas del país, y no al revés, que es lo que se hizo.
> 
> La España de los 60 y 70 con la peseta era la 8º potencia industrial del mundo y se consiguió el mayor índice de clase media de nuestra historia, desde entonces hemos ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos tanto con la peseta pero especialmente desde la entrada del euro.
> 
> ...



Siento decirtelo, pero eres extremadamente ignorante, y con un alma de esclavo que da escalofrios. Me da muchisima pereza tener que andar dantote explicaciones porque ya os lo he hecho un puto millon de veces, y seguis con la misma mentalidad de que vuestro amo os da de latigazos porque es por vuestro bien

Asi que solo puedo decirte/deciros, que todo lo que os hagan aun es poco para lo que os mereceis


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ene 2022)

Y ya no os cuento cuando fui voluntaria con ancianas
Muchas casadas solteras o viudas españolas niñas después de la guerra civil tuvieron que servir.
Si te tocaba unos señores buenos te habia tocado la lotería.
Pero muchas por hambre tuvieron que prostituirse abusaron de niñas sirvientas algunas se quedaban embarazadas y a la puta calle.
Algunas me contaban la historia con vergüenza como si la culpa fuera de ellas.
Os juro que llore de impotencia en mi casa.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y ya no os cuento cuando fui voluntaria con ancianas
> Muchas casadas solteras o viudas españolas niñas después de la guerra civil tuvieron que servir.
> Si te tocaba unos señores buenos te habia tocado la lotería.
> Pero muchas por hambre tuvieron que prostituirse abusaron de niñas sirvientas algunas se quedaban embarazadas y a la puta calle.
> ...



ESAS HISTORIAS VERÍDICAS (DOY FE PORQUE CONOZCO ALGUNA SIMILAR....) JAMÁS EN LA VIDA TE LAS CONTARÁ NINGÚN BURBUVOXITO DE GUARDIA DE ESTE INFECTO FLORO, PARA ELLOS EL FRANQUISMO TODO FUE "EXTRAORDINARIA PLACIDEZ" Y EL RESTO INVENTO DE ROJOS....


----------



## Mark_ (17 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Siento decirtelo, pero eres extremadamente ignorante, y con un alma de esclavo que da escalofrios. Me da muchisima pereza tener que andar dantote explicaciones porque ya os lo he hecho un puto millon de veces, y seguis con la misma mentalidad de que vuestro amo os da de latigazos porque es por vuestro bien
> 
> Asi que solo puedo decirte/deciros, que todo lo que os hagan aun es poco para lo que os mereceis



No hay discusión en la que no insultes a alguien. No te voy a devolver el insulto, pero te diré que la fama que tienes en el foro te la tienes ganada a pulso. 

La verdad es que no sé que diversión tiene estar en un foro sólo para insultar a todo bicho viviente.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría EL GRAN DESPERTAR.
> Se está dando un salto evolutivo a nivel espiritual muy grande en los últimos años a nivel mundial.



Y a mi me da que cuanta más cultura menos espiritualismo, cada vez está más cerca el despertar de la fe ?
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Paguitas (de desempleo, por hijos), pausa en los créditos de estudios, prohibición de deshaucios… medidas y consecuencias socialistas de toda la vida.



Lo que sí me es vergonzoso que en esta sociedad correcta un sujeto tenga un patrimonio de dos billones de dólares , para total tener más menos las mismas tribulaciones.
Anda que?.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿y de que vive esa gente?



Subsidios....


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> No hay discusión en la que no insultes a alguien. No te voy a devolver el insulto, pero te diré que la fama que tienes en el foro te la tienes ganada a pulso.
> 
> La verdad es que no sé que diversión tiene estar en un foro sólo para insultar a todo bicho viviente.



Un insulto es un adjetivo, que solo adquiere la condicion de insulto cuando NO define al que lo recibe, sino que lo difama. Si ese adjetivo SI define al que lo recibe, entonces no es un insulto, sino simplemente eso, un adjetivo

Y tu eres un ignorante con alma de esclavo, que repites como un puto loro toda clase de topicazos de mierda con los que vuestro amo os intenta convencer de que es bueno y necesario que paseis hambre

Me recuerdas a don pablo explicandole a antoñito por que no le piensa subir el sueldo y por que le esta haciendo un favor con ello, porque "ejjjque teneis que aprender a no ser unojjj manirrrotos"


----------



## JyQ (17 Ene 2022)

Un trabajo es como el que tiene un negocio, en cierto modo.
Si no sale rentable, ¿para qué lo vas a seguir haciendo?
Y por rentabilidad no sólo se entiende el factor económico, valorar en qué gastas el tiempo en el que ingresas para vivir tiene más patas además del dinero.

Antaño, muchos de nuestros abuelos ni se planteaban que hubiera algo llamado "disfrutar de la vida", disfrutar de la vida era el simple hecho de poder comer caliente.


----------



## sepultada en guano (17 Ene 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Lo es.



Equilicuá.


----------



## Tiresias (17 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Un trabajo es como el que tiene un negocio, en cierto modo.
> Si no sale rentable, ¿para qué lo vas a seguir haciendo?
> Y por rentabilidad no sólo se entiende el factor económico, valorar en qué gastas el tiempo en el que ingresas para vivir tiene más patas además del dinero.
> 
> Antaño, muchos de nuestros abuelos ni se planteaban que hubiera algo llamado "disfrutar de la vida", disfrutar de la vida era el simple hecho de poder comer caliente.



Exactamente, trabajar, estudiar, ahorrar o lo que sea para perder tiempo, salud y dinero nunca es rentable.


----------



## alas97 (17 Ene 2022)

las risas cuando esto se empiece a masificar.









Microsoft despide a 50 periodistas y los reemplaza con inteligencia artificial


Los algoritmos de inteligencia artificial tendrán la función de identificar las mejores historias, reescribir títulos y encontrar las mejores imágenes para el portal MSN.




forbes.co





a los robots no hay que alimentarlos ni pagarles.


----------



## TravellerLatam (17 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> el euro no tiene ninguna culpa de nada. quienes hicieron la estafa fueron los agentes economicos que se pasaron por el forro de los cojones la tasa de cambio de 1=166 y impusieron la de 1=100, reduciendo el poder adquisitivo de los españoles a menos de la mitad de una sola tacada en 6 meses



este es un juego de suma 0. Si algunos salieron perdiendo con el incremento de precios otros ganaron por la misma razón.


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Ene 2022)

Veo que hay gente que aún no tiene en el ignore a la maricona agresiva de @eL PERRO por lo que aprovecho para recordar que es requisito indispensable del buen forero tenerla en el ignore.


----------



## conelagualcuello (17 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> las risas cuando esto se empiece a masificar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya han inventao a los rovocs que compran bienes y servicios???? Entonces quién lo comprará todo eso?????


----------



## mstrogoff (17 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pues de otro trabajos.
> 
> Lo que no te dicen los anti USA con estas noticias esque "la gran renuncia" no es dejar de trabajar,sino simplemente dedicarte a lo que te gusta aunque ganes mucho menos.



Claro, de eso se trata. Aunque no sea en el trabajo. Pongamos un camionero al que le van a pagar 2.500 euros pro hacer internacional, pasarse 26-28 días fuera de casa durmiendo en una cabina. Solo lo hará si compra que tiene que poseer esto o lo otro, un buen coche, un casoplon, aparatos electrónicos caros, etc. De no ser así, se coloca en un almacén a 8 horas diarias por 1.200 euros o; si ha sido listo, a media jornada con los ahorros que tuviese de los años de miseria al volante,,,,,,

Y eso es una jodienda, pues los trabajos malos no tiene mayor estimulo que lo que se pueda conseguir con ellos de cosas, si esas cosas no son perseguidas pasan dos cosas, que no se compran,,,malo para el productor,,,,y que pocos quieren producirlas por más que les paguen. Por poner otro ejemplo,,,Cuanto pediriamos cobrar por ser matarife, degollar bestias, sacar vísceras y llegar a casa oliendo a muerte y carne??. O, más limpito, por ser ingeniero aeronáutico y estar de guardia día si y día también, comiendote marrones de inmensa responsabilidad, sin poder irte lejos, sin poder tomarte unas cervezas??.....Igual se va de cartero o a limpiar calles ,,,

Personalmente ya he vivido con reducciones de jornada varios años, dedicandome a cosas que nada tienen que ver con mi trabajo pero en las que trabajo bien a gusto; vaya que mi trabajo no me deja trabajar.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Los flojos useños millenials que no quieren currar y tal en el paraíso capitalista, que trabajen los panchitos espaldas mojadas
> 
> 
> 
> 'La gran dimisión' no da tregua: millones de americanos abandonan empleos que creen "tóxicos"



No me lo creo, también dicen que en España está ocurriendo, lo que es menos creible aún. Tiene pinta de ser una nueva campaña de desinformación para el consumo de las masas de los paises occidentales "desarrollados". El objetivo parece claro, si la gente no quiere trabajar habrá que traer extranjeros que hagan los trabajos, ¿no?. Pués eso, abrir fronteras y potenciar la inmigración para debilitar y si es posible destruir a las sociedades autóctonas. Lo intentan de mil maneras diferentes, hemos visto las mareas de refugiados, los asaltos en patera que patrocina Marruecos, el descontrol de las fronteras de los últimos veinte años, los barcos pagados por Soros haciendo viajes de ida y vuelta a Libia, etc... y ahora esto de que la gente no quiere trabajar.


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

Está pasando en España también. No insistáis, parece que querais ver a todo el mundo remando, sino os poneis nerviosos.

En España muchos jóvenes y no tan jóvenes han decidido opositar y que se independendice su puta madre. Lo de "triunfar" ya no se lo tragan.

Y no menciono ya el tema de las superwoman, que hacia años que era un chiste que no se creia ninguna: que se podia tener éxito en el trabajo y llevar una familia. Para eso no hizo falta ni Covid, se bajaron del burro mucho antes.

(Otra cosa es cómo se bajaron, claro).


----------



## pepinox (17 Ene 2022)

No dejéis que os toquen los cojones.

Si quieren a alguien formado y con capacidad de resolución, que lo paguen.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Ene 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No me lo creo, también dicen que en España está ocurriendo, lo que es menos creible aún. Tiene pinta de ser una nueva campaña de desinformación para el consumo de las masas de los paises occidentales "desarrollados". El objetivo parece claro, si la gente no quiere trabajar habrá que traer extranjeros que hagan los trabajos, ¿no?. Pués eso, abrir fronteras y potenciar la inmigración para debilitar y si es posible destruir a las sociedades autóctonas. Lo intentan de mil maneras diferentes, hemos visto las mareas de refugiados, los asaltos en patera que patrocina Marruecos, el descontrol de las fronteras de los últimos veinte años, los barcos pagados por Soros haciendo viajes de ida y vuelta a Libia, etc... y ahora esto de que la gente no quiere trabajar.



NO TE CREES EL FENÓMENO "NINI CASAPAPIS" ENTONCES? PORQUE ESTÁN HABLANDO DE MILLENIALS NO SÉ SI TE HAS DADO CUENTA Y ESTE FORO MISMAMENTE ESTÁ PLAGADO DE ELLOS....


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No dejéis que os toquen los cojones.
> 
> Si quieren a alguien formado y con capacidad de resolución, que lo paguen.




Vaya, veo que has editado todo el mensaje cuando iba a decirte que me lo apunto todo en la libreta de cosas que me importan una mierda.

Y postdata: trabajar de 9 a 6 es ser un pringao.


----------



## pepinox (17 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Vaya, veo que has editado todo el mensaje cuando iba a decirte que me lo apunto todo en la libreta de cosas que me importan una mierda.
> 
> Y postdata: trabajar de 9 a 6 es ser un pringao.



Me suda la polla tu opinión. Cómeme los huevos. Saludos.


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Me suda la polla tu opinión. Cómeme los huevos. Saludos.




PRINGAO!!!!!


----------



## pepinox (18 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> PRINGAO!!!!!



Buenas noches, y buena suerte.


----------



## ayton (18 Ene 2022)

En 4chan también dicen que a ver si en vez de l gran resignación, es el gran exterminio...vacuñil.


----------



## Chino Negro (18 Ene 2022)

Para que trabajar si vas a seguir estando solo toda tu vida, para mantenerte a ti mismo menudo egoísmo


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Ene 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Para que trabajar si vas a seguir estando solo toda tu vida, para mantenerte a ti mismo menudo egoísmo



HOLA NINI GORDOPILO CUEVADORITOS CASAPAPIS GRANUDO VIRGEN POMPERO PACODEMIER RECIÉN REGISTRADO NÚMERO 345345DEL FLORO, BIENVENIDO! PASA Y PONTE CÓMODO


----------



## HuskyJerk (18 Ene 2022)

Pues si todos los vacunatrix van a ir palmando antes de tiempo... Igual como que no merece mucho joderse la salud trabajando.


----------



## Tadeus (18 Ene 2022)

Este tipo que está en Canadá, explica bastante bien lo que está sucediendo con el tema de la gran renuncia como experiencia personal.
Nota: esto solo vale para países con economías avanzadas, en España la gente simplemente no podría ni intentar algo parecido.


----------



## Mark_ (18 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Un insulto es un adjetivo, que solo adquiere la condicion de insulto cuando NO define al que lo recibe, sino que lo difama. Si ese adjetivo SI define al que lo recibe, entonces no es un insulto, sino simplemente eso, un adjetivo
> 
> Y tu eres un ignorante con alma de esclavo, que repites como un puto loro toda clase de topicazos de mierda con los que vuestro amo os intenta convencer de que es bueno y necesario que paseis hambre
> 
> Me recuerdas a don pablo explicandole a antoñito por que no le piensa subir el sueldo y por que le esta haciendo un favor con ello, porque "ejjjque teneis que aprender a no ser unojjj manirrrotos"



Ese adjetivo del que hablas para decir que no es un insulto parte de tu apreciación personal, por tanto, es subjetiva, y dado que tampoco has argumentado nada salvo llamarme ignorante, evidentemente es un insulto.

Tu problema es que te crees más listo que nadie y que estás en posesión absoluta de la verdad, y vas por el foro tratando al resto de usuarios como ignorantes y retrasados cuando probablemente el único ignorante, y sobre todo soberbio, aquí seas tú.

Por mi parte ésta conversación se ha terminado. Ahora méteme en el ignore como tanto te gusta hacer a quien te replica o te lleva la contraria, si es que te queda espacio en él, claro está.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> ESAS HISTORIAS VERÍDICAS (DOY FE PORQUE CONOZCO ALGUNA SIMILAR....) JAMÁS EN LA VIDA TE LAS CONTARÁ NINGÚN BURBUVOXITO DE GUARDIA DE ESTE INFECTO FLORO, PARA ELLOS EL FRANQUISMO TODO FUE "EXTRAORDINARIA PLACIDEZ" Y EL RESTO INVENTO DE ROJOS....





OYeah dijo:


> Está pasando en España también. No insistáis, parece que querais ver a todo el mundo remando, sino os poneis nerviosos.
> 
> En España muchos jóvenes y no tan jóvenes han decidido opositar y que se independendice su puta madre. Lo de "triunfar" ya no se lo tragan.
> 
> ...



No hay tantas plazas como no hereden se van a dar una ostia monumental


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Un trabajo es como el que tiene un negocio, en cierto modo.
> Si no sale rentable, ¿para qué lo vas a seguir haciendo?
> Y por rentabilidad no sólo se entiende el factor económico, valorar en qué gastas el tiempo en el que ingresas para vivir tiene más patas además del dinero.
> 
> Antaño, muchos de nuestros abuelos ni se planteaban que hubiera algo llamado "disfrutar de la vida", disfrutar de la vida era el simple hecho de poder comer caliente.



En España eres libre sino tienes deuda.
Lo q no entiendo es gente con casa pagada que se vuelve a endeudar y están en trabajos de mierda para aparentar lo q no son.


----------



## OYeah (18 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En España eres libre sino tienes deuda.
> Lo q no entiendo es gente con casa pagada que se vuelve a endeudar y están en trabajos de mierda para aparentar lo q no son.




Se llama vacio existencial, y yo mismo lo he sufrido. Los workalcoholics lo son para volcar su vida en algo ya que no encuentran una motivación suficiente y el estar parado esperando la muerte les pone ansiosos.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Ahora méteme en el ignore como tanto te gusta hacer a quien te replica o te lleva la contraria, si es que te queda espacio en él, claro está.



Yo no meto en el ignore meto a los niños rata terroristas chupapollas que estan asesinando en masa provocando un 11M todos los putos dias con los virus dela judiada

A quienes me llevan la contraria por ser unos pobres analfabetos con alma de esclavo no necesito meteros en el ignore, me basta con deciros lo que sois, y recordaros que todo lo que os pase es poco porque os lo mereceis


----------



## JyQ (18 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En España eres libre sino tienes deuda.
> Lo q no entiendo es gente con casa pagada que se vuelve a endeudar y están en trabajos de mierda para aparentar lo q no son.



Supongo que lo que da miedo hoy día es no tener donde caerte muerto cuando te jubiles, ya que tendrás que vivir de los ahorros si no tienes pensión.
Pero cuando ya no estás echando dinero en servicios como alquileres, tampoco le veo mucho sentido a tener más deuda.


----------

